

Do You Have A Startup? Or An Expensive Hobby? - jcvangent
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alanhall/2012/10/09/do-you-have-a-startup-or-an-expensive-hobby/

======
jaakl
I must admit I have the hobby thingy.

